# Unusual Warranted Flask



## theroadwarrior10 (Jan 25, 2013)

My wife bought this for me recently from ebay. I have to say that it is my favorite flask hands down. I have never seen "Warranted Flask" Written straight and in the middle. The bottle is in beautiful condition. The Base is warped internally. Very very please with this little treasure.


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2013)

I should have pics for you over the weekend, nice warranted..


----------



## theroadwarrior10 (Jan 25, 2013)

Cool take your time, I am in no hurry. I have been spending a lot of money on flask, and a lot of time trying to sneak the packages into the house. I usually hear "Why are you buying more things" and I have something like "I used the money that I got from that one expensive bottle I sold" I have been saying that so much that she is going to think It was a $1000 bottle.


----------



## epackage (Jan 25, 2013)

No worries, I'd be giving them away practically, it's nice to know someone has an interest in them...


----------



## theroadwarrior10 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah I guess what does it for me is that I always imagine and think of the men who worked hard labor to make ends meet, meanwhile they would take a quick nip of some whiskey and toss the bottle. They are a symbol of the sacrifice and struggle the common man gave back 120 years ago. Or I also imagine just a couple of guys laughing and telling stories as they passed the flask around on a lonely summer night around the fire. Pretty odd huh? lol


----------



## botlguy (Jan 26, 2013)

That is definitely a weird one. Can't remember seeing the embossed:"FLASK" before. Always something like: WARRENTED FULL PINT or QUART or 16 OZ, etc.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 26, 2013)

There were lots of variances. Here's "guaranteed flask". Sorry, it's not too clear.


----------



## theroadwarrior10 (Jan 26, 2013)

O wow those ones are neat. Thank you for sharing


----------



## theroadwarrior10 (Jan 26, 2013)

I do not have one yet with that symbol on it. I have seen about 2. Certainly looking into it.


----------



## rmckin (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Roadwarrier,
    Nice flask! I have a somewhat similar bottle, but the "warranted" is arched instead of straight across. Mine also has "7 fl. oz." embossed down near the heel. There are no markings on the bottom.
  I imagine mine is a more common bottle?? Also, I'm wondering the age of Your's?? I'm thinking mine is from around 1900-up until prohibition.
 I'm a Newbie, so please bear with me.[]
 ...........No pics to send,sorry........
 Thanks
 Ron


----------



## theroadwarrior10 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah the one you have is a common one. It is a little hard to say because your right there is about a 20 year period where they were made. The one I have pictured might be 1890s.


----------



## theroadwarrior10 (Jan 26, 2013)

Is your flask clear, green, amber?


----------



## rmckin (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi 
  My flask is green,but seems to be lighter than Your's. It's one of only two flasks that I've found. The other one is a plain un-embossed bottle. I'm waiting for some of my family members to come around with a camera, perhaps tomorrow, or I might attempt to cobble my old one back together... 
 BTW, Your flask collection is quite impressive. 
 I'm more of a digger, and ya never know what might show up.
 Thank You for Your time.[]
                   Ron


----------



## theroadwarrior10 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you. I enjoy them because most of mine I pay 5-10 bucks for. That pretty affordable.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 26, 2013)

Sometimes I think every glasshouse used a slightly different mold for their flasks.  IF you really get into them, there are uncountable variations, such as all the different "Warranted", then there are the "Registered" flasks,  the "Honest Measure" and the "Guaranteed" flasks, and let us not forget all the "Full Measure" flasks...........oh, and then there are the multiple embossed examples, such as "Trade Mark/Registered/Guaranteed/Full 1/2 Pint/slug plate/Capacity 8 Ozs." just to leave no doubts, and in sizes from 1/4 pint up to quart, and colors too!


----------



## theroadwarrior10 (Jan 26, 2013)

I noticed your name is NYC Flasks, that is so cool. Flask are indeed my passion and I am on the hunt for as many variations as possible. I have one Warranted Flask that has the address stamped on the bottom. Broadway St New York. I enjoy it because I have never seen one like it.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 26, 2013)

So here are some thoughts,  Wayne I think I sent you a comment this morning about your flask with the glass thickness in the bottom distribution.  It is a nice old flask with bottlemakers error showing like that.  

 I noticed in this thread a fair amount of feeling or wondering why the flasks are so different.  You have to realize that each and every bottle usually had to be sold by a different salesman - selling to a different company - with the seller and buyer being different people and usually for slightly different products, being made in different furnaces with different glass batch mixing.  There is no way they wouldn't be different.

 I have a few flasks but I like to get the ones with different marks on the molds that show different methods, mistakes made in the forming and especially errors that become bottlemysteries - where we have to wonder why it happened - or what caused the mark.  

 It is all part of the fun of collecting and studying how they were made (right or wrong).  Today's bottles are designed to get the sale and appeal to the customer.  Today's parison form is designed by computers programed by the limited knowledge that they had to put into the computer programs; but I have even saved some of the Perfect Bottles that are made today.  They can be interesting, especially when one realizes that they shouldn't even be that well done.

 Just had to put some words together to satisfy my two cents.   The best bottle in the thread is still Wayne's.   RED Matthews


----------



## theroadwarrior10 (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I cannot tell you how much I actually appreciate that info. Flasks are my passion. I guess what I really am looking for is as many embossed flask with distributers names, along with as many guaranteed, Warranted, Registered, ect variations. Just a simple as "Warranted" be placed differently strikes a bit of interest. Like you said there were so many different companies and makers. The hunt is on and the book will never close.


----------



## theroadwarrior10 (Jan 26, 2013)

By the Way Red, Sir, I looked at your bottle site. Very Impressive and fun!


----------

